# quality gun on a budget?



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Newcub said:


> Try the Savage 212 or the 220..


 
That is exactly what I would do...


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Sawcat said:


> Gander has the Ultra slugger for 129.00 gun only.


Really? Where did you see this? I'm goin out and buyin another one if this is the case!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Sawcat said:


> Gander has the Ultra slugger for 129.00 gun only.


What location? Time to take a drive.


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

I believe it's in all of their stores from Oct. 24 to November 3rd.
It sells for 179.99 with a 50.00 mail in rebate.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

jayzbird said:


> Really? Where did you see this? I'm goin out and buyin another one if this is the case!


I think they are black synthetic stocked models available for Gander only. Other than that, same gun. I have not held one yet but I wonder about the balance with the light plastic stock? Heck of a price though! It is also not the heavy barrel version...still has the Ultragon Rifling but it is a standard weight barrel. Gun weighs 5.25 pounds.....it will kick the snot out of ya!!!


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

I would spend the money and get the heavier gun......that gun will knock fillings out at a little over 5 pounds.

Still if you want to do more than deer hunting head for an 870.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Swamp Monster said:


> I think they are black synthetic stocked models available for Gander only. Other than that, same gun. I have not held one yet but I wonder about the balance with the light plastic stock? Heck of a price though! It is also not the heavy barrel version...still has the Ultragon Rifling but it is a standard weight barrel. Gun weighs 5.25 pounds.....it will kick the snot out of ya!!!


I have one of them, kind of an impulse buy. I won't even shoot that freakin thing, more of a novelty item. That gets pulled out when the hunting camp badass wants to use it. Better him than me. Besides, 5 shots are always better than one. Never know when backup is needed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

The 12lb. Ultra (Moose Mauler) will put bruises on you. I can't even imagine what a 5lber would do to you with slugs.:tdo12: Get the heavy one.Capnhook


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Just opinions like every one else, but for me, if I was looking for a dedicated slug gun it would more than likely be a Ultra Slug Hunter. The Savage bolt action slug guns are great and very accurate but I'm not 100% convinced they are consistently more accurate than the H&R. 

The Remington 870's are great guns as well, but the slug performance out of the interchangeable rifled barrel is a bit of a compromise in accuracy. As with most things multi-purpose you give up a little somewhere. Still to it's credit for most deer hunting situations it's plenty accurate enough. 

IMO the most important thing is to get pretty darned intimate with whatever you decide on. Doing this you will learn your limitations and the limitations of your slug gun. For years I resisted the rifled barrel craze and stuck with my trusty old cheap junk Winchester 120 Ranger who's barrel I sawed off to cut the choke out of. Then I drilled and tapped the receiver for a scope. I always shot winchester 1 oz foster slugs and was very very confident out to 125 to 150 with near perfect conditions. This took a lot and I mean a lot of shooting for me to develop that kind of confidence in that set up. Now I have a USH and while I haven't had the range time to feel confident in 200 yard shots with it yet, I wouldn't hesitate to go 150 if the condistions were right.


----------



## LapeerCoBuckHunter (Nov 14, 2010)

with 625, you should grab a h&r slug hunter and never look back, you can use that gun the rest of yer life. and you still have a few bucks left for decent clothes.... i agree with alot of other posts... great gun for the buck...

I couldnt of said it better than NoWake, he or she seems to be a smart individual.... get yerself a H&R. 12 or 20.. you will have it forever.

C.


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Look at your H&R before you buy it. I work for a dealer (which shall remain unnamed) and we have had to send at least 6 back in the last year ( yes the ultra slugs) for loose barrels, loose stocks, scope mount holes out of line. We have had them come back from the factory with stocks just about falling off , because when they were putting it back together after repairing it they forgot to tighten everything back up. Most of them are great, but evidently their QC is not so great.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

muzzleloader!!!!


----------

